# 8 Words with 2 Meanings



## DaveDragon (Mar 20, 2009)

Eight Words with two Meanings

1. THINGY (thing-ee) n..
Female....... Any part under a car's hood.
Male..... The strap fastener on a woman's bra.

2. VULNERABLE (vul-ne-ra-bel) adj.
Female.... Fully opening up one's self emotionally to another.
Male..... Playing football without a cup.

3. COMMUNICATION (ko-myoo-ni-kay-shon) n .
Female.... The open sharing of thoughts and feelings with one's partner.
Male... Leaving a note before taking off on a fishing trip with the boys..

4. COMMITMENT (ko- mit-ment) n.
Female.... A desire to get married and raise a family.!
Male...... Trying not to hit on other women while out with this one.

5. ENTERTAINMENT (en-ter-tayn-ment) n.
Female.... A good movie, concert, play or book.
Male...... Anything that can be done while drinking beer.

6. FLATULENCE (flach-u-lens) n.
Female..... An embarrassing byproduct of indigestion.
Male....... A source of entertainment, self-expression, male bonding.

7 MAKING LOVE (may-king luv) n.
Female....... The greatest _expression of intimacy a couple can achieve.
 Male.. Call it whatever you want, just as long as we do it.

8.. REMOTE CONTROL (ri-moht kon-trohl) n.
Female.... A device for changing from one TV channel to another.
Male... A device for scanning through all 375 channels every 5 minutes.

AND;
He said . I don't know why you wear a bra; you've got nothing to put in
it.
She said . . You wear pants don't you?

He said . . .... Shall we try swapping positions tonight?
She said That's a good idea - you stand by the ironing board while I sit
on the sofa and fart!

He said .... What have you been doing with all the grocery money I gave
you?
She said .....Turn sideways and look in the mirror!

He said . . Why is it difficult to find men who are sensitive, caring and
Good- looking?
She said ..... . . They already have boyfriends.

He said .. Why are married women heavier than single women?
She said . . Single women come home, see what's in the fridge and go to
bed. Married women come home, see what's in bed and go to the fridge.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL, I should send this to my husband!


----------



## jamieson (Mar 31, 2009)

this is a unique thing..! 8) 
kinda different when it comes of giving meaning between men and women!


----------

